# How many LEC are there in MA



## MidC!Maruader (Mar 27, 2009)

I know of at least two LEC's NemLEC and North Star. Does anyone know how many there are in MA?


----------



## MidC!Maruader (Mar 27, 2009)

o.k. thanks.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

SEMLEC
CEMLEC
WEMLEC (Radio System Only)


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

It's run by the French. Need I say more?

LEC USA


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

rg1283 said:


> SEMLEC
> CEMLEC
> WEMLEC (Radio System Only)


SmartaLEC


----------



## MidC!Maruader (Mar 27, 2009)

I see a common thread. NO LEC is the good LEC.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

MidC!Maruader said:


> I see a common thread. NO LEC is the good LEC.


On this forum they rank up there with Sheriff's patrolling the streets, civilian flaggers, and liberal democrats.


----------



## MidC!Maruader (Mar 27, 2009)

Just trying to get some info for a paper. I looking at the expansion of Local PD's through use of grant monies. I.E. K9 and 9/11 anti-terror training for police.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

NEMLEC's been around since the 60s? Here I was, thinking it was a more recent development...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

MidC all I know about Lecs is lec threads is dont stay open for very long.


----------



## MidC!Maruader (Mar 27, 2009)

To bad. I will have to look else were for the info. Sorry, that LEC is a bad word. It would seem that LEC's are a good way for departments to have more highly trained man power then they would not normally have in emergency situauions.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

MidC!Maruader said:


> It would seem that LEC's are a good way for departments to have more highly trained man power then they would not normally have in emergency situauions.


Highly trained man power as you state is available to any and all towns. With the State Police Stop team.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I think all the LECS are good for are administrative things (E.G. getting grants together or buying power/deals on equipment, radio systems, etc.) and for preplanned special events. 
What pisses me off about the LECs is that if Town A has 3 guys on and 1 guy has to go play SWAT Team in Town Z, a lot of times it seems the guy that left from Town A isn't replaced.

With the MSP they call someone in to cover the Trooper that left. Having your own Accident Recon. guy and SWAT team wouldn't hurt if you were a LARGE CITY that needs those things almost daily. 

I would use all the money saved from not having LEC SWAT teams and equip every local and armed college PD with Patrol Rifles and use some of that money so the MSP can come in and do active shooter training with these departments. $400,000 for ID Cards??? Give me a break.


----------



## MidC!Maruader (Mar 27, 2009)

If that is true then why were the LEC's created.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Here's some more moronic questions you can ask to get a rise out of people;

Why don't deputy sheriffs patrol the county?

Is the MBTA Police merging with the state police?

If I get appointed as a constable, can I arrest people?

How do I become a bounty hunter?

How do I become a CSI detective/forensic profiler?

That should keep you busy while your seat on the bus is being prepared.


----------



## MidC!Maruader (Mar 27, 2009)

I seem to have hit a nerve again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

MidC!Maruader said:


> I seem to have hit a nerve again.


You give yourself entirely too much credit; in spite of what you probably believe, you're not the first person to troll this board with stupid questions. How do you think we know them all already?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

MidC!Maruader said:


> I seem to have hit a nerve again.


Lets see if a week off will change your attitude


----------

